# New on the Scene



## Elanor (May 21, 2014)

Hello!

It's nice to visit such a busy writing forum!  

I'm a dog groomer by trade, who loves to write. Before I set up my own business, I had far more time to write than I do now! So yep, although I love writing, I don't always have the time to give nowadays; so I class it as my hobby. I write when I can. 

Fantasy and Historical Fiction are my favourite genres, and I love reading crime/detective novels (C.J.Sansom anyone?)


----------



## Pandora (May 21, 2014)

Hi Elanor, I see you joined in January, you are busy! Dog grooming sounds like a great profession, I am a big time dog lover. I will introduce you to my two in the Pets thread in the Lounge area. I look forward to reading your work, Historical Fiction would be right up my alley. After ten posts you can share. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Apple Ice (May 21, 2014)

Welcome Elanor. My dogs could probably use your services as they have a habit of rolling around in whatever filth they can find. Never have such small dogs been bathed so many times. I look forward to reading your work, I'm sure it's great. 

See you around hopefully


----------



## Elanor (May 21, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Hi Elanor, I see you joined in January, you are busy! Dog grooming sounds like a great profession, I am a big time dog lover. I will introduce you to my two in the Pets thread in the Lounge area. I look forward to reading your work, Historical Fiction would be right up my alley. After ten posts you can share. Welcome to WF!



Hi Pandora!

Yes, I did join some time ago now; however my business is in it's third year and it took off extremely well this year. I've been working 13 hour shifts a lot of the time, and in general have literally had no time to set aside to writing. I wasn't happy but I accepted it.  Keeping up with my other responsibilities was enough, so other things had to give way. 

I look forward to 'meeting' your pets! We have three dogs, and I wouldn't be without them. 

I started writing an Historical Fiction novel set in the Elizabethan Era; however I got stuck halfway though and shelved it. I might pull it out again one day, we shall have to see.  I have only ever completed writing one novel from start to finish - I enjoyed it immensely, but it wasn't very good.  

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Elanor (May 21, 2014)

Hi Apple Ice! Thank you for the welcome. 

What is it about dogs and mud? Our Giant Schnauzer loves jumping into mud puddles. 

Thanks - I don't always have a lot of confidence in my work; I'm not sure if that's because I don't write all the time (and I suppose the more you write the better you will be), or if it's simply that I'm a little shy when it comes to showing other people my work.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 21, 2014)

I think it's their way of annoying us, that's all I can think of. Cat's aren't the only evil ones. 

Ah don't worry about that, everyone is nervous about showing their work to begin with. I still haven't showed anyone in real life any of my work. I was nervous when I first posted it here but after I did it was a huge relief because people were very nice and very helpful in how I could improve. I've come on a long way since first joining and I'm sure you will too. So yeah, have some confidence in yourself and your work and utilize the forum as best you can


----------



## InstituteMan (May 21, 2014)

Greetings, Elanor! I am glad you joined. I understand how going into business for yourself sucks your writing time away. Actually, before my business (a law firm) got traction, I did have tons of time to write. The problem then was the distracting existential fear that comes from not having paying work to do. Happily, it sounds like you have plenty of paying customers for your business, so we will have to swap tips on how to find time to write.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bishop (May 21, 2014)

Welcome! I think I already welcomed you in the forum proper, but it's always good to have your own welcome thread!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: If it weren't for them... I wouldn't have written this.


----------



## Elanor (May 22, 2014)

*Laughs* You are right there, Apple! 

Thank you for the encouragement. 



InstituteMan said:


> Greetings, Elanor! I am glad you joined. I understand how going into business for yourself sucks your writing time away. Actually, before my business (a law firm) got traction, I did have tons of time to write. The problem then was the distracting existential fear that comes from not having paying work to do. Happily, it sounds like you have plenty of paying customers for your business, so we will have to swap tips on how to find time to write.
> 
> Welcome to the forums!



Hi there! Oh yes, in the second year of my business I really felt like that - in the first year I had a part time job. In the second year, I gave up the job to focus on my business and sometimes I had lots of time to write - and not enough paid work. Now I have very little time to write, which can be frustrating at times; however I am glad that my business is doing well. It's being able to find a good balance. Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Elanor (May 22, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Welcome! I think I already welcomed you in the forum proper, but it's always good to have your own welcome thread!
> 
> Welcome to the writing forums!
> Writing Forums: If it weren't for them... I wouldn't have written this.



Hmm, I haven't posted anywhere else on the forum (to introduce myself), so forgive me if I'm completely mistaken, but I'm sure I haven't posted an introduction anywhere else. Unless I'm getting confused! 

Thanks for the welcome! It's nice to meet you guys.


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2014)

Hi Elanor, welcome to WF.  Your trade sounds like an interesting one.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing your posts in the Fiction section! Welcome to WF


----------

